# Flexible RT 2008 SP1 HF7 <--> SP2



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Oktober 2010)

*Flexible RT 2008 SP1 HF1 <--> SP2*

Der Microbox IPC427*C* wird im Bundle zur Zeit mit Flexible RT 2008 SP1 HF1 ausgeliefert. Mein PG habe ich inzwischen auf 2008 SP2 hochgerüstet. Jetzt habe ich das Problem dass ich die Projektierung nicht laden kann, wegen den verschiedenen Versionen. Ok, dachte ich, installiere halt auf der Microbox das SP2. Das SP2 lässt sich jedoch nicht auf einem System mit Windows Embedded XP SP3 installieren :twisted: .

Auf dem Vorgänger, dem IPC427*B,* läuft übrigens die RT 2008 SP2, wahrscheinlich unter einer Vorgängerversion von Windows Embedded XP. Diese Versionskonflikte gleichen immer mehr einem Puzzlespiel und sind nicht mehr tragbar!

Ich habe im Moment kein lauffähiges Microbox-System zwecks Ersatzteilhaltung zur Verfügung und bin daher ein bisschen beunruhigt.

Gibt es ein inoffizielles HotFix für die RT SP2? Von der Hotline bekomme ich erst am Montag eine Antwort.


Gruß, Onkel





Screepy schrieb:


> ..wir haben neulich von WinCC flex 2008 Sp1 auf Sp2 mit HF3(update3) aufgespielt...


Es gibt also ein HF3. Online habe ich nichts gefunden. Weiß jemand etwas genaueres darüber?


Ahh, da isses doch:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/43412059


Jaja, mein Fall ist nicht erwähnt. Ein HF nützt mir ohnehin nichts, da ja eine Installation des SP2 vorausgesetzt wird :sm18: .


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (11 Oktober 2010)

Der Siemens Support konnte helfen. Es gibt eine nicht veröffentlichte Version für das SP2, welche sich auf Windows Embedded XP SP3 installieren lässt.

Gruß, Onkel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Onkel,
hast du eine Info darüber wie sich diese Version nennt, HF??.

gruß helmut


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (24 Oktober 2010)

Hallo Helmut,

sie nennt sich HF3 "SPEZIAL" ;-) . Die nicht veröffentlichen links zum download hast du ja inzwischen schon von der Hotline bekommen.


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Gerri (28 Oktober 2010)

wäre nicht schlecht, wenn ihr den link auch hier veröffentlicht. Bin gerade in China und muss jetzt ein paar Stunden warten. Witziger weise hat mich Siemens Österreich und Deutschland darüber nicht informiert.

Info   :  Der Transfer ist nicht möglich. Diese WinCC Flexible ES-Version und die Version der WinCC Flexible RT-Software auf dem Bediengerät sind nicht kompatibel.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Oktober 2010)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll/csfetch/38612895/WinCC_flex_RT.zip


----------



## Gerri (1 November 2010)

hab den link auch vin siemens bekommen und das neue SP2 (kein Hotfix) auf dem IPC427C installiert, leider hat sich nichts geändert.


----------

